# Today, just as the sun began it's journey across the sky...



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

A new life began as well.

Today, at 7:20 this morning, my beautiful cow, Martha, had her calf!  It was one of the most beautiful and spiritual experiences of my life.  It always is, no matter how many times I see it.

It's so difficult to describe the feeling.  The air was still chilled from the night and the cold light of the stars, and frost tipped the grass and the backs of the cattle.  People driving down the road, oblivious to the small island of euphoria that had just formed over the peaceful farm.

The electricity of the morning was mingled with the magic of new life, and the comical tumbling of the new baby black heifer.  Proud Mama stood by, dutifully licking the membranes off the calf's head and shoulders.  A small crows of curious cows stopped by to welcome the new arrival, while Daddy Cow looked at me threateningly, warning me to stay out of the pasture.

Just as little black heifer managed to get to her feet for the first time, Will gave her a congratulatory headbutt, consequently knocking her down.

Tabby (cat from my avatar) came by to congratulate Martha and her newborn.  Could sense the excitement.  He was literally jumping with joy, putting his front paws on my leg and nuzzling my hand.  We watched together as the new heifer took a drink of life-giving mother's first milk.

My mind was on the subject of names.  I cooed nonsense to Tabby as I thought.  That was when a flock of handsome robins flew by, and the perfect name hit me.

I will post pictures of the adorable black heifer, newly named Robin, as soon as I get back.  I'm going with my mom and sibling on a vacation.  I'm not entirely sure I want to go during calving season, but I'm seeing some close family and it's really important to me.  My dad is staying behind to keep an eye on the calf.  

For those of you who are interested, the calf is about 65 pounds, by the look of her, her belt is perfect, and she is adventurous, playful and killer cute!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

congrats on that fine new heifer calf.have a safe fun visit with your family.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the new calf!


----------



## MReit (Mar 25, 2009)

Well Congrats and have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby!
I like the way you wrote of the event! 

We watched my Babbet heifer calve the other night. As soon as the calve hit the ground, the valley exploded with the sound of yipping of coyotes. 
I just hope it was perfect timing and not some bizarre omen!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new baby!
> I like the way you wrote of the event!


Finally!  Someone commented on that!    I'm glad you liked it!



> We watched my Babbet heifer calve the other night. As soon as the calve hit the ground, the valley exploded with the sound of yipping of coyotes.
> I just hope it was perfect timing and not some bizarre omen!


Coyotes?  Usually, there's nothing to worry about them.  Unless they're like ours, and they've crossed with red wolves.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

We lost a calf to coyotes a few years ago. When they start yipping in the valley, the sound is amazing. Since we were in the big metal barn that night, it really amplified it. 


Rumor has it, there are wolves not far from here. But I found out who started the rumor, and to put it nicely, I have to question what he was on when he supposedly heard them.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats GFG!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 25, 2009)

congrats! Finally!
I can't believe your going on vacation, and leaving us all here wondering what the little tyke looks like. thanks for nothing.........
Whaen are you coming home? Hope it's not like, 2 weeks from now! LOL. Have a great trip, we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

Woah, you are quite the poet!!  Nice writing  there


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Woah, you are quite the poet!!  Nice writing  there


Thanks!  I wouldn't say I'm a poet, but thanks anyway!

It turns out, my little girl is a boy.    So Robin doesn't suit him anymore.  Need help naming!

Also, there was a double birth on the farm today!  Two of my cows gave birth!  Within a few hours of each other!  One boy, one girl, both black.  Named the girl Skipper, because she is so playful.  Thinking about naming boy Scout.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the new calves. You do know we want pics!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll give you pics if you give me names.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I'll give you pics if you give me names.


What are the cow's names? Then I'll try to work them in a line for you-make it easier to remember.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Cow's names

Martha  -   Little baby boy -  Playful, mischievous, a little instigator

Faith  -  Lovely little boy  -  Personality unknown

Agile Gal  -  Adorable baby girl  -  Playful, loves to run around and skip  (named her Skipper)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Cow's names
> 
> Martha  -   Little baby boy -  Playful, mischievous, a little instigator *Mark, Matt, Mathew*
> 
> ...


Boys are so much harder. I'm used to coming up with girl names. I could give you a bigger list for Faith for a heifer calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, thanks for trying.


----------



## Biddieacres (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful story.  Felt like I was there.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 2, 2009)

Robin's a boys name too.  I'd stick with it, after actually reading that lovely story of yours.

Sounds like you could be a potential writer by the way you described the welcoming of a new calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Where are those pics?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Coming RIGHT up, just gimme a sec...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Calf pics?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 3, 2009)

While you were off, having fun on your vacation, we were waiting here not-so patiently........


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL, my dad took plenty of pics.  I would post 'em, but they all went missing!  

I'm going to press DF into downloading the pictures on the camera now...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

You don't know how or it's not your camera?


----------



## ChevygirlBeth (Apr 3, 2009)

What a beautiful description of the birth you wrote!  I love when new calves arrive - they're just so darn cute!  Congrats on all your babies!

_Edited my darn typos._


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You don't know how or it's not your camera?


Because the pics were uploaded somewhere online.  They aren't in the folder anymore, so I'm guessing they accidentally got deleted.



> What a beautiful description fo the brith you wrote!  I love when new calves arrive - they're just so darn cute!  Congrats on all your babies!


Thank you!    I love to write!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, go out and take new pics!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

Will do!

Today!

Of all three calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Will do!
> 
> Today!
> 
> Of all three calves!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

I fail.  Once I got back from my hunting trip, I was too darn cold to do anything but the usual chores.

I fail.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

There's always tomorrow.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 4, 2009)

what were you hunting? Wabbits?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> what were you hunting? Wabbits?


   

I was hunting the most difficult creature to shoot in the history of New England:  The woodchuck.

I think I need to do target practice.

Good news:  DM took pictures of all the calves yesterday!  I'm going to ask her to download them to the computer, and then I'll do a picture party!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

Our family had a dog when I was growingup that hunted and killed woodchucks all on his own. For some reason he HATED them!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

Good on him.  I hate 'em too.


Edit:  They also look very plump and tasty.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 6, 2009)

we have a woodchuck here that has lasted 2 summers. My nephew (who is a great hunter) keeps missing him. Basically, ol' Chuck is one lucky son of a gun. or extremely smart. LOL.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

I think they are invincible.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I think they are invincible.


Not if you had my, Boots. I sure miss him. He'd grab them by the back of the neck and shake. You could here their backs snap but, he kept right on shaking.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you Fed-Ex him to me?  I'd just like to borrow him for a week...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but, he's been gone for around 25 years. That's why I miss him.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry.    Well, I'll just have to do target practice and return to my old antics, then.


----------

